# [Norwegian NR] 8.20 avg5, 6.09 single Morten Arborg



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 24, 2016)

Not bad, not bad 

Pretty cool to break both NRs in the final.

Not sure what you did for OLL on the first solve? Seemed really long?


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeaa nice one!


----------



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Not bad, not bad
> 
> Pretty cool to break both NRs in the final.
> 
> Not sure what you did for OLL on the first solve? Seemed really long?


It isn't, I just messed it up.  It is: S R U R' U' R' F R f'.


----------



## Brest (Oct 24, 2016)

*Morten Arborg* - 8.91 3x3 single - Kjeller Open 2016



Spoiler: Video











U2 L' F2 R2 B F D F U2 R' B2 U B2 R2 F' R B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
L' R2' F D' R' D // cross
U' R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 F U F' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R2' F R y' R' // 4th pair
U S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U l' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.91	58	6.51	60	6.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.74	33	6.96	34	7.17		F2L/Total	53.2%	56.9%	56.7%
LL	4.17	25	6.00	26	6.24		LL/Total	46.8%	43.1%	43.3%

Cross+1	2.00	14	7.00	14	7.00		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	42.4%	41.2%
OLS	2.76	22	7.97	23	8.33		OLS/Total	31.0%	37.9%	38.3%
PLL	1.20	9	7.50	9	7.50		PLL/LL		28.8%	36.0%	34.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L' F2 R2 B F D F U2 R' B2 U B2 R2 F' R B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
L' R2' F D' R' D // cross
U' R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 F U F' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R2' F R y' R' // 4th pair
U S R U R2' F R R' F' R U' R' F R f' // OLL
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U l' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Anthony (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice ZBLL!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2016)

Woohooooo!


----------



## Shortey (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone!
By the way, here is the reconstruction for the 6.09 solve:

Scramble: U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' D2 U' B2 U L2 F' L R' B' R
Inspection: x' z
Cross: L' R U x' D B'
1st pair: y' U2 R U2 R2' U2' R
2nd pair: y' U R U' R' U' R U' R'
3rd pair: y U' R U' R'
4th pair: L U' L' U' L U L'
OLL: U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2 R'
AUF: U2


----------

